# Email Exchange(Outlook)



## bigjobber69 (Aug 1, 2011)

Is there any way to still use the slide function to unlock the phone while having an exchange(outlook) mail setup? to keep entering in a pin is killing me. Thanks. Hopefully there is some sort of trickeration for this.


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

What do you mean? I have my corporate email (outlook) synced to my phone running liquid 4.2.2 and can use slide to unlock just fine. As far as I know, just having an email account can't force you to use PIN unlock.


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

^ +1.

I've always had an Exchange account, and have never used a PIN or any other secure lockscreen. What ROM you on?


----------



## bigjobber69 (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm running CM10, I heard some roms have it build in to avoid the password. But most companies have the Exchange accounts password protected. So i guess it matters what company you work for as well. Clearly mine have it protected


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

bigjobber69 said:


> I'm running CM10, I heard some roms have it build in to avoid the password. But most companies have the Exchange accounts password protected. So i guess it matters what company you work for as well. Clearly mine have it protected


The exchange account may be password protected meaning you have to enter one each time, but that should not affect the underlying OS one bit. I doubt cm10 cares about or would bake it in the ROM. Did the IT person set your screen lock to pin?


----------



## bigjobber69 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thats how it is. Your IT guy doesnt have your exchange account locked so that accounts from phones have to use more security features.


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

bigjobber69 said:


> Thats how it is. Your IT guy doesnt have your exchange account locked so that accounts from phones have to use more security features.


I must be missing something. I don't think your email app used for exchange 'requires' a pin unlock for security issues. Only thing I see could happen is your IT guy set your phone to PIN unlock, which is something you can change back yourself easily.


----------



## bigjobber69 (Aug 1, 2011)

I dont know what your talking about dude. It is because the exchange administrator forced the policy on the server, which in turn forces it on your phone as soon as you accept the policy when adding the account to your phone. I tried a hack from a TW rom that obviously didn't work. Cant seem to find one for AOSP though


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Now we are on the same page, I am not sure that can be bypassed. Why couldn't you have just said that in the first place


----------



## bigjobber69 (Aug 1, 2011)

If they have a work around for tw then there has to be one for aosp...anybody?


----------



## preusstang (May 8, 2012)

It is a security thing with your employer's exchange setup. Just as they have the ability to remotely wipe your device, they can also require that your device use pin or pattern unlock, disable your camera, monitor failed login attempts, etc. Your email app ensures that your phone complies with the security measures. The email app is added as a device administrator. If you remove it from device administrators, either directly or indirectly (by turning pin unlock off if your IT dept. set it as required,) your email app will no longer sync with your exchange account.

You should speak with your IT dept. and ask them if its really necessary to require a pin. The IT guys at former place of employment were unaware that the requirement was set (by default presumably) in the exchange server, and removed it after I pointed it out. The remote wipe capability always remained though. Some ROMS and mods are out there which claim to act like they comply with the policies (so your stuff will sync) but will not actually allow a remote wipe. Havent had the guts to try it though (if you have access to web based exchange portal, it is in the settings under devices) Thankfully the current employer does not require pin, pattern or password unlock..


----------



## bigjobber69 (Aug 1, 2011)

has to be an asop mod for this


----------

